# هديه محبه ليك يا ......... :)



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يوليو 2020)

سلام محبه :love45:

مش لازم يبقى فيه عيد ميلاد او يبقى فيه مناسبه علشان نعطى حد هديه:Love_Letter_Send:
 و الهديه مش لازم تبقى غاليه-- 

غلاوه الهديه فى معناها وكم المحبه الى بتبقى حملاها-- مش فى تمنها--
جتلى الفكرا دى صدفه و انا بتمشى فى مواضيع المنتدى لقيت كلام جميل مملوء محبه للرب-- قولت يسلااااام لو اخذته ووضعته على صوره و بعثته له تانى هديه 
و بعدين جتلى الفكرا-- يبقى عندنا موضوع هنا-- 

اى حد ممكن يشارك-- بس شرط تكون هديه لحد معين بالاسم  و متبقاش مناسبه عيد ميلاد لاننا اغلب الوقت بنحتفل بمواضيع خاصه لاعياد الميلاد --
يعنى :
1- مش لازم يبقى فيه مناسبه
2- الهديه تبقى لعضو معين بالاسم
3- يبقى مبذول فيها مجهود محبه :Love_Letter_Open:-- (زى تصميم او كلام جميل او تشجيع)
 مممممم بس كدا دا الى فى مخى دلوقتى و ممكن لو عندكم افكار نضيف 
و على غرار ما سبق (شيفين غرار دى--فينك يا عبود هههههه)
 احب انا استفتح الموضوع بالهديه الى كانت سبب الموضوع 
 هنزل بيها حااالا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يوليو 2020)

اول هديه محبه هى من نصيب --- ابو طاقيه صفراء هههههههههه30:
:748pf:
 الى هو اخونا الجميل بايبل333
 و ابقى شوفنا بحتتين فطير و معاها حبه مش من الى بيروح لروك ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مفيش حاجه ببلاش هنا هههههه
طبعا ذى ما قولت لك الكلمات دى لقيتك كاتبها فى موضوع هتقول ايه للرب يسوع-- الحقيقه فرحت بيها جدا و فعلا حسيت بطاقه محبه كبيره طالعه منها و لقيت نفسى تلقائى باخد الكلام و بعمل الهديه  يا رب بس تكون عجبتك اخى الجميل و الصورتين المستخدمين من تصويرى و من الصور الى بحبهم-

لك منى كل محبه و تقدير -- ربنا يباركك و يبارك حياتك و خدمك


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (17 يوليو 2020)

الهدية الثانية هي من نصيب الاخ المبارك مصمم الموقع على مجهوده الرائع في منتديات الكنيسة منزلنا الثاني الذي تباركنا به جميعاً الاخ الغالي المحترم MY ROCK 




وربنا يديمك بركةً لينا جميعاً امين


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (17 يوليو 2020)

الهدية الثالثة لاختنا الغالية العزيزة عاى قلوبنا جميعاً وربنا ما يحرمناش منها ابداً ويديمها بركة لينا جميعاً امين اختنا أمة المحترمة


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (17 يوليو 2020)

الهدية الرابعة لاستاذنا الغالي Aymonded المحترم


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (17 يوليو 2020)

الهدية الخامسة لصاحبة الموضوع حبو اعدائكم❤♥☄❣


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يوليو 2020)

حياة بالمسيح قال:


> الهدية الخامسة لصاحبة الموضوع حبو اعدائكم❤♥☄
> http://www.akteb.com/c/84dd536a93fee7e499bdc12b8b2bb88ecdba9fe328e16099c648c5a89c99de26.jpg




جمييله اوى -- اشكرك على محبتك الجميله و قلبك الجميل


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (17 يوليو 2020)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> جمييله اوى -- اشكرك على محبتك الجميله و قلبك الجميل







وانتي كمان محبتك جميلة وقلبك جميل بأشكرك جداً جداً


----------



## بايبل333 (17 يوليو 2020)

بصراحة مش عارف اكتب مادا كمية الحب بين الاعضاء كبيرة 
وبصراحة الاخت حبوا من الاعضاء النشطة اللى بتمتاز بروح المحبة بين الاعضاء ده غير كان بتسال عن الكثييرين جداً فى المنتدى 
امر رائع جداً اخت حبوا هو ان حضرتكِ وضعتى كلمات الترنيمة للمرنم الرائع ماهر فايز 
من شخصكِ الكريم احنا بنستمد الطاقة ربنا يبارك فى حضرتكِ 
وشكراً على الهدية الرائعة الجميلة ومن هنا حابب ارسل لحضرتكِ هدية جميلة جداً وللامانة المسيحيية لسة الفطير حالاً 
طازج من الفرن فوراً صورة ليس لها علاقة نهائياً بالفوتوشوب ولا اى موقع اخر 

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/8133099568.png


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 يوليو 2020)

اشكرك على الهديه الجميله-----
 مش تقول طيب خلى بالك و انتى بتفتحى  لحسن تتلسعى هههههههههههههه
الفطيره سخنه مولعه ههههه و الحقيقه شكلها مغرى جدا 

اشكرك اخى الجميل على الفطيره-- اخيرا شوفنا العز الى روك بيشوفه هههههههههههه
الناس هتصدق بعد كدا ههههههه
اشكرك على كلماتك الجميله -- و الحقيقه الطاقه مستمده اكيد من الرب  من خلال الكل هنا--
بتمنى كل الاعضاء القدام يرجعوا و كمان جداد يجوا - و اغيب انا فى سلام 

و فرحت ان الصوره عجبتك
 ربنا يفرحك دايما يا رب- و يفرح الكل
اشكرك مره اخرى


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (18 يوليو 2020)

ولا ننسى اخينا المبارك الغالي العزيز بابيل 333


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (18 يوليو 2020)

والهدية التالية لاخينا المبارك فادي الكلداني


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (18 يوليو 2020)

والهدية التالية لاختنا المباركة كلدانية♥❤☄


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (18 يوليو 2020)

والهدية التالية هدية محبة لاخينا المبارك PAUL IRAQE


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (18 يوليو 2020)

هدية محبة لاخينا المبارك الغالي ادمنتوس


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (19 يوليو 2020)

هدية محبة لاخينا المبارك الغائب خادم البتول


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (19 يوليو 2020)

هدية محبة لاخينا المبارك الغائب Bitar


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (19 يوليو 2020)

هدية محبة لاخينا المبارك الغائب Obadiah


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (19 يوليو 2020)

هدية محبة لاختنا المباركة الغائبة SOUL&LIFE
❤♥


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (19 يوليو 2020)

هدية محبة لاختنا المباركة الغائبة S.O.S.O
❤♥☄


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (19 يوليو 2020)

هدية محبة لاخينا المبارك الغالي ميشيل فريد


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (19 يوليو 2020)

هدية محبة لاختنا المباركة الغالية Nevene
❤♥❣☄


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (20 يوليو 2020)

هدية محبة للاخت المباركة الملكة هيلانة
♥❤☄❣


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (20 يوليو 2020)

هدية محبة للاخ المبارك خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 يوليو 2020)

جيت النهرده و معايا هديه لعضو جميل معانا-- 

بس اكثر شىء يميزه انه صامت--- انا مسمياه العضو الصامت 

هو حاضر كل يوم لكن فى صمت و سكون-- بشوفه بيتحرك فى المواضيع و بيتابع لكن فى صمت بردوا-
كتير بسلم عليه و بصبح عليه لكن عمره ما رد -- كنت فى الاول بحزن و اقول هو زعلان منى ولا ايه -- لكن بعد كدا بطلت ازعل بس مبطلتش اسلم هههه
بحسه متابعنا كلنا و متابع مواضيعنا و اكيد بيصليلنا كلنا--
مشاركته الوحيده معايا كانت فى صوره صورتها و كانت جميله اوى -- صوره سحاب بس كانت عمله شكل عجيب-- شكل زراع ممدوده و فى يدها لؤلؤه منيره و اسد امامها--
و هو وضع لى صوره الاسد على الصوره بس بدون كلام بردوا ههههه و كان مفاجئه كبيره بالنسبه لى --
فاكيد فكرت ان تكون الصوره المستخدمه هى نفس الصوره الى عجبته و شارك بيها--
يا رب تعجبك اخى الجميل الصامت ريمارك:


----------



## بايبل333 (22 يوليو 2020)

http://files.arabchurch.com/upload/images2012/5483654718.png



حتى الان من غير ترتيب شوفى بيعمل اى...؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 أغسطس 2020)

النهرده جيت بهديه-- لعضوه مش عاديه--
 قلب مفتوح بيوزع محبه و هدايه للكل ---
عضوه نشيطه جدا-- حياتها عباره عن خدمه -- خدمه فى خدمه-- خدمه للرب نابعه من محبه القلب--
 ربنا يباركك حبيبى و يبارك بيتك و عيلتك و خدمتك
  يا رب تعجبك الهديه الصغيره -- كل الصور المستخدمه من تصويرى-- صوره السماء و البحر  و صوره الرب يسوع و مريم تمسح بالطيب قدمه بشعرها -- دى كانت محفوره على الحائط فى دير الانبا انطونيوس
 اما الصلاه المكتوبه فدى صلاه من صلواتك انتى


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (11 أغسطس 2020)

شكراً جزيلاً اختي العزيزة الغالية 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




حبو على هديتك الاكثر من رائعة
تقبلي مني احلى باقات الورد




وتقبلي مني اجمل التورتات هدية محبة ليكي




وشكراً لمحبتك من اعماق قلبي


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (12 أغسطس 2020)

اليوم جاية بهدية للاخت العزيزة الغالية حبو اعدائكم يا رب تعجبها


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (12 أغسطس 2020)




----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 أغسطس 2020)

اشكرك حبيبتى
محبتك كبيره و هديتك غاليا
 اشكرك من كل قلبى


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (12 أغسطس 2020)

هدية محبة لاخينا المبارك كليماندوس


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (13 أغسطس 2020)

هدية محبة لاختنا المباركة المشرفة candy shop


----------



## كلدانية (15 يوليو 2022)

*وينك حبيبتي حبوا مشتاقين لمواضيعك وجودك معنا*


----------

